# time for me to buy some flies, need suggestions



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

My wife bought me a fly rod as a graduation present 2 months ago and it's about time I put it to use. With this being my "learning setup" I don't want to put too much money into it, it's just a cheap Okuma 5wt and if something breaks I won't be upset. That being said, what's a good assortment of trout flies to pick up? I can't physically tie my own flies like my brother taught me as a kid due to an injury, so that option is out.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Wooley bugger (I like olive beadheads), pheasant tails, hares ear, mosquito pattern, Adams, elk hair caddis. That should get you started.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Where do you intend to fish?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What Catherder said.

I'll add in here a short list that should be in every box for trout fishing Utah. It isn't perfect, and every fisherman has his "go to" fly for his favorite water. (Mine is a yellow elk hair caddis). But on about any trout water in Utah, you'll be able to catch fish with this assortment.

Nymphs/streamers:
Pheasant Tail (sizes 14-18 )
Hare's ear (sizes 14-18 )
Prince Nymph (sizes 14-18 )
Sow bug (sizes 16-18 )
Chamois Caddis (sizes 14-18 )
Woolly bugger - black and olive, sizes 6-10

Dries:
Adams (sizes 12-14)
Elk hair caddis (yellow, in sizes 12-16)
Royal Wulff (sizes 12-14)
Stimulators or humpies - in yellow or orange bodies (sizes 12-16)
Griffeth's Gnat - sizes 16-20

Terrestrials:
Couple of hopper patterns. I like Dave's hopper and Madam X, in sizes 8-about 12.
Chernobyl ants


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Catherder said:


> Where do you intend to fish?


Mostly the Uinta and Manti-LaSal areas.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

semi-seal blood leech or Halloween leech.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> Mostly the Uinta and Manti-LaSal areas.


For the Uintas, I like either a mosquito 12-14, Adams, 12-14, any black fly in small sizes, and in the roadside lakes, or lakes with bigger fish, a black or olive wooly bugger or pistol pete.

That is all you need, although we usually take more.;-)


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Where is the best place to pick these up on an average budget?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Where is the best place to pick these up on an average budget?


 I like Big Y Fly: http://www.bigyflyco.com/items/nymphs/list1.htm

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sportsman's Warehouse, Cabelas, Scheels, any fly shop on the Wasatch Front, pretty much anywhere really. All the bugs listed are standard patterns you'll find anywhere. I don't know any fly shops in Bountiful, but Angler's Den in Roy isn't far. Go there, tell them what you're looking for, and they'll take good care of you. They'll probably help get your fly rod all set up - correct knots on your backing to line to leader, that kind of thing. And will have some helpful hints. Probably cost a few extra bucks for the flies, but it'll be worth it.

Same would go with pretty much any of the local, non-box shops. Though I gotta say, the guys in the fly shop at Cabelas have been great helping me out in the past as well.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT website Goob. I'll need to bookmark that one. I'm not sure I can tie my own flies that cheap. Wow.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking at the website Goob, they have some great assortments that are really good deals, and would be idea for the suggested fishing in the Uintas or La Sals. The All Time Top Ten or the Western Dry Fly assortments are both good deals.

But still - try one of the local shops. I LOVE local shops. My favorite I've ever encountered was in Great Falls, Montana. Wolverton fly shop. The Wolverton brothers ran it. Both were retired. Boyd ran the shop while Keith guided in their one drift boat, on the Missouri River. Little shop - everything you needed - nothing you didn't. An old tube TV and some beat up easy chairs and a sleeping hound dog in the corner. A folding table with half a dozen vices set up, and various materials on the table. A Mr. Coffee and stack of white foam cups - on the houses of course, so you'd stay and talk fishing and fly tying or whatever. ALWAYS had the exact tying material I needed, even though their selection of materials would seem small compared to what you'll find in big fishing stores - like I said - every thing you need and nothing you don't. I never regretted any money spent in that shop. Great guys. Never underestimate the value of a great local fly shop.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's another.....

http://www.flydealflies.com


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> GREAT website Goob. I'll need to bookmark that one. I'm not sure I can tie my own flies that cheap. Wow.


That's no lie. I'm sensitive to buying local and promoting Utah businesses on the Forum but Big Y's prices are just irresistible. You get 5% in purchase points, free shipping over $35, and the flies average about 60¢ a piece to start with. Sometimes they have 10% off sale on top of all the other bargins.

I think their flies are tied in Kenya.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


>


$2.95 each plus shipping Must be the expensive hackle. :grin:

.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

gdog said:


>


From what I read that seems like a great setup for planter fish, the places I tend to go haven't been stocked in years.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> I like Big Y Fly: http://www.bigyflyco.com/items/nymphs/list1.htm
> 
> .


Wow that's cheap pricing!


----------

